# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Khách sạn tại TP HCM sẽ được phát bao cao su

## vifotour

Để ngăn ngừa lây lan bệnh AIDS, TP HCM sẽ triển khai chương trình đặt bao cao su trong tất cả phòng khách sạn trên địa bàn.
       Theo ông Lê Văn Quý, Phó chi cục Phòng chống Tệ nạn xã hội TP HCM, đây  là chương trình do Ủy ban Phòng chống AIDS TP HCM đề xuất để giảm tỷ lệ  lây nhiễm HIV qua đường tình dục trên địa bàn trong năm 2013.
      UBND TP HCM nhất trí sẽ mở rộng "chương trình 100% bao cao su", tăng số  lượng cơ sở dịch vụ nhạy cảm tham gia chương trình, tăng tính sẵn có  của bao cao su, phòng lây nhiễm HIV qua đường tình dục.
   Theo  Viện Pasteur TP HCM, những năm gần đây số người nhiễm HIV mới tại TP  HCM do quan hệ tình dục tăng cao (hiện chiếm hơn 52%) và vượt hơn do  tiêm chích ma túy. Ảnh: A.N.     Trước đó, Sở  Văn hóa Thể thao và Du lịch cam kết đẩy mạnh tuyên truyền phòng chống  HIV và chương trình 100% bao cao su tại hơn 1.500 cơ sở lưu trú du lịch  do Sở này quản lý. Tuy nhiên, đại diện các chủ cơ sở lưu trú du lịch lo  ngại bị cơ quan chức năng lập biên bản nếu công khai cung cấp bao cao su  cho khách.
     Về vấn đề này, ông Quý cho rằng, công an chỉ lập biên bản xử lý khi các nhà nghỉ, khách sạn có liên quan đến các đường dây bán dâm như môi giới, hoặc chưa chấp.

      Ủy ban phòng chống AIDS TP HCM khẳng định, mục đích chương trình 100%  bao cao su là tạo sự sẵn có để dự phòng lây nhiễm HIV và các bệnh lây  truyền qua đường tình dục khác chứ không phải là khuyến khích tệ nạn.  Cũng theo cơ quan này, chương trình đã giúp kéo giảm số người nhiễm HIV  mới rất đáng kể ở nhiều nước, đặc biệt là Thái Lan. Tại Việt Nam, một số  tỉnh thành như An Giang, Cần Thơ... đã thu được nhiều thành công từ  chương trình này.

*Nguồn: tourcuatoi.com*

----------


## hieunt

Cái này hay đấy, hi hi

----------

